# Where to get wooden cart for CDE?



## GwynethYogi (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering where the best place would be to get a wooden cart for CDE? I live in BC Canada so I would prefer to get a cart from Canada and not from the States. But if there is a super nice cart in the States then I might consider getting it. My budget is under $1000.

I quite like the look of Meadowbrook carts, but I don't know how much they cost or how suitable for CDE they are. My mini is very petite, he's 32 inches and very finely built. So I wouldn't want a cart that was very heavy.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## TMR (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think wooden carts are the best idea for CDE's especially for A's. They are good for pleasure shows and maybe cones and dressage, but I don't know if they would hold up to the marathon and be light enough weight. I believe most wooden carts (road carts, meadowbrooks) that could hold up to a marathon course, weigh upwards of 120#. If you took the marathon extremely easy and didn't drive aggressively, you could possibly get away with a Graber with wooden wheels to begin with. However, watch doing any fast quick turns as I destroyed one just practicing for marathon. Marathon courses can have a tendency to be bumpy and have a water hazards which is a bit tough on wheels and suspension. Most breed show carts (Graber/Jerald type) which are lighter weight are designed for nice flat manicured arenas not cross country. If you have any thought of moving up to Prelim and start cantering in cones or hazards you might want to try and stretch you budget a bit to get a used metal cart designed for CDE's.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 17, 2013)

I had the most adorable meadowbrook cart in the world, all tricked out and fenders and spares box and wooden wheels and step through seat. Loved the look. It was the cutest darn thing... but soooooooooo heavy. It sunk in the ground, was hard to pull, and weighed too much for cross country. My boy is 32-33 inches and the meadowbrook really made him sweat. I would go for something light weight, suitable for CDE, with those nice wheels designed not to sink in under mud or not so perfect ground conditions. You will get lots of suggestions for carts from this forum... just putting in my 2 cents on the meadowbrook since I had first hand experience on how nice it looked, but how bad it performed for hills and how the wheels sunk in . Also, to get in and out of quickly, it was horrible even with the split seat. I am not limber, I didn't feel good going all the way around to the back of the cart and being all the way out to the buckle on my reins and trying to lift the seat and get my butt down before my guy moved off and I was no where near limber enough to get in any other way and the big wheels were impossible for me to get around for any other entry than the rear. hard to explain, hope you can picture.

I saved for a bellcrown aerocrown. Nice design, easy to pull, comfortable but a totally crazy pricetag. take your time.. cart shopping can be so frustrating.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 17, 2013)

I do have a metal easy entry cart so I could use that for marathon and use the wooden cart for dressage and cones.

Hmm, now maybe I won't get a meadowbrook because it sounds like it would be too heavy for my guy.

Does anyone else have any more suggestions on where/ what kind of cart to get?


----------



## TMR (Jun 17, 2013)

If you are going to use an easy entry cart, it would be advisable to get steel spoked wheels for it. The bike spokes on the regular wheels that they usually come with, will bend and can break when hitting a bump, crevice, creek, etc at a good trot.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a Meadowbrook and it weighs a TON! I used it for a Turnout class and got second, but it was pretty heavy for the CC course. And it's hard to get into, mine doesn't have the split seat. I also use it for parades, since they are on asphalt and easier to pull my lard-butt.

I'm really considering selling it and buying a Foxlane....


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 18, 2013)

Field-Of-Dreams, Shorthorsemom, do you know how many pounds your meadowbrooks are?

What does everyone think of this cart: http://www.horsecarts.com/estatecdecart.htm

Has anyone had any experience with it? I'd get the wooden wheeled one if I was going to get this cart.


----------



## TMR (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it would be a good cart to get you started and see how you and your pony like it. You might want to add a sided wedge seat to keep you in place on the bench seat and maybe a toe bar to help you hold on if you decide to move up the levels. The only other thing you run into on these style of carts is the straight shafts make it harder to do tight turns especially on the marathon, but you won't have that to worry about until you get to prelim level which is when you are timed in the hazards. On most of the marathon style carts, the shaft ends are closed or turned and they stop at the saddle, that way the pony can really use their shoulders and bend in the turns. I don't think at the price of that cart being on sale that you could do wrong.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 18, 2013)

Where is the best place to get a sided wedge seat and a toe bar? Do they come in different styles?

Thanks!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know how much my meadowbrook weighed. I sold it and put the money toward my aerocrown. I could not begin to lift it up myself. It was well balanced so easy for myboy to pull on flat and hard surfaces. Any rain or mud or hills and my boy got winded and my instructor would keep our training sessions short. A stripped down meadowbrook with out all the trimmings would not be as heavy..I chose to sell mine rather than strip it down to make my instructor happy. Aerocrown bellcrowns and foxlane carts and such are easy entry but without the easy exit worries. They are balanced and sturdy and well worth the money in design and safety.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know how much my meadowbrook weighed. I sold it and put the money toward my aerocrown. I could not begin to lift it up myself. It was well balanced so easy for myboy to pull on flat and hard surfaces. Any rain or mud or hills and my boy got winded and my instructor would keep our training sessions short. A stripped down meadowbrook with out all the trimmings would not be as heavy..I chose to sell mine rather than strip it down to make my instructor happy. Aerocrown bellcrowns and foxlane carts and such are easy entry but without the easy exit worries. They are balanced and sturdy and well worth the money in design and safety.


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2013)

Like the others said, not sure wood is what you are after. I have w meadowbrook style cart similar to the pic one of the other members posted. It is great for road driving and flat, dry ground but the wheels are fairly narrow and 'bite' into sandy or muddy ground rather than floating along on top. My guys have never had trouble pulling it, but I haven't done any marathons with obstacles.

I would also cringe in a major way at my gorgeous wooden vehicle getting splashed through water regularly or scratched up


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not sure how much mine weighs. I can barely pick it up to move it. It is super well balanced, though; the shafts float in my open tugs.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 19, 2013)

That is very true Jules. I suppose I probably would have a heart attack going through water with a wooden cart too. ; )

I think I have decided to get both a metal cart and a wooden one. I'd use the metal one for practicing and for the cross country/ marathon part of CDEs, and the wooden one for dressage and cones as well as local AMHA mini shows.

Where/ what kind of metal cart should I get? I'd want one with good suspension, my currant metal cart has terrible suspension and I nearly died on my last CDE. ; )

Thanks!


----------



## Becky Horat (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.ccfdriving.com/ We bought the wooden EZ entry cart and have both wooden wheels and their heavy duty spoked wire wheels. This is a great cart. It's very lightweight and well balanced. Pam is wonderful to deal with too. We do a lot of trail driving in this cart and it's very sturdy. Another option is to put steel wheels on your cart you have now. Kingston Saddlery has reasonable steel wheels. Have never tried them, but hear good things on the wheels. However have heard the Kingston Carts are pretty cheaply made.....but have never seen one in person. Just my opinion.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 20, 2013)

Check out http://www.pattysponyplace.com/  They are in Canada. They have Carts and Harness for the Minis.They also have the steel wheels.


----------



## susanne (Jun 20, 2013)

With the cart in your link, be sure to ask if the listed weight is with the wooden wheels. I've heard too many stories of vendors giving the without without the wheels or even the shafts! I would be cautious of a heavy cart in cones as well as marathon, and remember, you must use the same cart in dressage and cones.

For the cost of a wooden cart AND a metal cart plus shipping, you could get a Fox Lane cart and have a dressage-beautiful, cones-flexible and marathon-tough cart all in one.

However, if you do decide to get a metal cart for marathon, be sure to consider the HyperBike -- it is unbelievably wonderful.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 20, 2013)

Susanne, I thought of that about the weight being listed might be the weight with the steel wheels on. But the weight listed is the weight with the wooden wheels on.

Unfortunately the Fox Lane carts would be too heavy for my guy, too bad as they are beautiful. I don' really like the look of the HyperBike, but thanks for the suggestions!

Does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 20, 2013)

What size is you miniature? My 34 in out of shape mare hauls me all over the place with my Foxlane cart.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 20, 2013)

My mini is only 31 inches and he struggles pulling a 120 pound cart.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 20, 2013)

Save for an aerocrown. You wont be sorry. All around cart and beautiful and a breeze to pull. Can use for all.


----------



## GwynethYogi (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmm, yes, I do quite like the look/ sound of the aerocrown. What is the difference between the aerocrown and the minicrown?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 20, 2013)

Mini crown can take 1.5 people (bench style seat), ie: One adult and one smallish child. So you don't slide in the seat when driving solo a wedge is a good idea. The aerocrown is much lighter, and is a single seat. My seat has a high back and nice padded arm rests and is very very comfortable. The suspension is a dream the wheels don't sink in and the design is awesome. You can add extras like a nice dash cover and you can take out the floor and use stirrups if you want for marathon. I have the basic design with the nice higher back seat that hugs you in. You might want to investigate weight of driver recommendations, of the aerocrown vs the bellcrown. Delicately putting it, for larger bottomed drivers might want to consider one design over the other, that said.. when I was a bit larger I still fit in the aerocrown nicely, so to spell it out, big bottoms fit, but really big bottoms might not. (sorry, just trying to help describe what I know).......

I got mine with burgandy wheels and it is gorgeous and easy to keep clean. my boy pulled it like nothing was behind him. You can order them with custom height seat for shorter or longer legged folks. The aerocrown fit me nicely factory with my feet on the floor and just the right height, but in the aerocrown my legs dangled and I would have ordered a lower seat if I had chosen a bellcrown over the aerocrown. For me trying one vs the other, the aerocrown won hands down on comfort.

You simply don't move at all in the seat and you can enter and exit in about one second. It is that easy. On hills my boy struggled on with my wooden cart, he breezed up in the aerocrown. Even grossly out of shape he pulls the aerocrown nicely. The aerocrown back is a bit higher than the bellcrown and I found that more comfortable and supporting.

One cart for all in my opinion. Many other folks on here would agree. I wanted a hyperbike badly but I am not limber and my boy does not have a steady stand or whoa all the time so the aerocrown was my 2 choice. It is really pretty and has a nice seat pad that you can remove.

http://www.bellcrowncarriagesusa.com/aerocrown.php

I got the top photo seat and the burgandy wheels, wheel color is not extra. I got mine from Carriage machine shop in Pa from Steven Stoltzfus, same price as everywhere else, seems consistant on price everywhere. You can get marathon shafts, I got regular. It fit in my suv with shafts off for taking home. Love it. wish I had more time to drive. best wishes.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is my boy and my aerocrown. I have much to learn, but these are us in a lesson.


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 8, 2013)

I think I'm must be the one single person that regrets buying a minicrown.

Cons

- I find it heavy

- The shafts a pain to adjust

- The seat too high (or my lower legs too short!)

- The back rest so low I think I could fly of the back if my horse lurched forward

- The ride stiff and hard, kills my back despite the independent suspension

- My gelding appears to be working harder with this cart than my other cart.

- Expensive, plus shipping on new is horrendous

- Also, I had my only accident to date in this cart. Let's just say I will never again ride in a cart with any openings to trap feet/legs. My

husband modified the cart to eliminate the openings between floor and frame. Amazingly no broken bones, it was bad.

Pros

- My horses seem to like turning in the minicrown compared to my other cart.

- I know I will be able to sell it, which is likely

My other cart

Northwest Mini Tack wooden cart

Cons

- Fits MY lower legs, long legged people may not have enough room.

Pros

- Soft ride, seat sits ons U-shaped suspension

- Great price for wooden cart

- They offer wooden wheels for cde or just nice show turnout, wooden option it spendy, I haven't done that so far

- If you are doing the level that allows pneumatic wheels, I have hit tree roots, bashed along rough ground, and generally beat my tires,

and they have held up. If I ever need wood wheels I would buy just the wheels and use the same cart.

- Lighter than minicrown

- I've had this one for years, bought it lightly used from the dealer, and it still looks great. I don't pamper it either.

- Basket has no place that my foot/leg can get caught, yay!

I'm sure I will get bashed for not loving the minicrown, but I guess it's all subjective. I was able to examine the minicrown when i bought it used, but if i had been able to drive it i never would have bought it. If there is any way to drive in a cart that interests you thats great.

If anyone has an interest in seeing a pic of my wood cart let me know.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, I wanted to add that the aerocrown looks much more secure (seat wise) than my minicrown.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 8, 2013)

By coincidence I came on here today to get some opinions on my first cart buying and had most of them answered here, thank you! I would like to see pictures of your wood cart. I had a couple in mind, but had not considered some of the things mentioned here since I have never driven before. It is a big investment, and this forum sure helps us newbees. My gelding is going for training, and me lessons during his training next week, so it's time to look for a cart. I have many miles of fairly quiet paved roads here, but also wanted to be able to go on the greenbelt trails. Heck maybe even visit my daughter in Oregon and trail ride there. I like to think ahead




.


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 8, 2013)

Hmmm, having trouble trying to post a pic of my cart. Not sure if it's because I'm using an iPad. I did just drive in my cart this morning and the lower leg room is actually a little short for me. Puts my knees a little in the air if I don't stretch out to the slanty foot rest area. Still makes me feel more comfortable and secure. I know that's hard to envision without pic. I'm 5'4".

I am also in the process of ordering the 24" wheels which will work better for my 34" and 35" minis.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of my cart. I just refinished the varnish and touched up most of the black enamel. I like it a lot, but I am really considering selling it and getting a Foxlane. I'm just not into showing as much, and basically use it for parades. My guy prefers the the Jerald for just bumming around.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to agree with Sugar Baby. We had a Mini Crown and ended up selling it for most of the reasons she mentioned. The main reason was the weight of the cart. Our Minis are just around 34". We drive in the hills...which are designed for driving. Even the best pulling of our horses still noticed the weight. I did like the leg room in it, as most Mini carts lack that. Very well made cart and the re-sale value on them are good. We did not compete in CDE's and I realize this cart is perfect for that. If we ever do get into CDE's I may regret that we parted with it. We have an Frontier EZ entry we bought used. Which we mainly use for training cart. And we have a Silver Penney wooden cart that we love for trails drives. We have wooden wheels, but mainly use their stout wire wheels (very heavy duty). The ride is much better w/ the pneumatic wheels. My husband did make a few adjustments on it for increased leg room and lowered the height of cart. Anyway...just my opinion. I would like to try the Aero Crown someday as I hear it's much better.


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 9, 2013)

I did also notice those Silver Penny easy entry carts. A fair price and nice options to really look fancy if you want. Shipping is also cheaper than the minicrown. I have never ridden in a cart with a leaf spring, but it has to be more comfy than those little springs under the seat on some easy entry carts. Not sure if it has adjustable balance. Also looks like it might have more foot room than my wooden cart. I would seriously consider buying one of those and selling my two carts if I were able to drive in one. Any reviews out there? Also couldn't find the weight on the Silver Penny easy entry.

Also, a question for the minicrown/aerocrown folks. I could swear I had once seen options for adding some pieces to the seat to make it more secure like the aerocrown. I see a list of seating options and prices on the Bellcrown USA site, but no pics. I emailed them but still haven't heard back.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you can get a wedge or something like that to keep you from sliding on the bench seat. the seat on the bellcrown from factory was too high for me and I didn't like the feel of the seat at all. I went to buy the bellcrown and came home with the aerocrown. Adjusting the shafts is a pain on both and I advise marking them with tape once you get them where you want them. The seat in the aerocrown is awesome comfortable. I suffer from back pain and have no issues with the aerocrown. I think there was a string that showed photos of seat modification for the bellcrown. If I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks sporthorsemom, I just added tape to the shafts yesterday! Please do post if you can find any seat modifications. If I can feel more secure and my husband makes a riser for the floor the cart may stay.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 10, 2013)

I have to say I don't like the Bellcrown carts - any of them- so you are not alone!! I know a lot of people adore them but I am not one- you sit far to high above the horse- which is the biggest single problem with European Mini carts, I find, so I am about to take an oxyacetylene cutter to my easy entry and drop the seat down three inches (that is the max. I can go and clear the wheels!!) I'll let you know what happens....


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 10, 2013)

Where I bought my aerocrown and looked at bellcrown, (carriage machine, steven stoltzfus) they would custom lower any seat for no extra cost. You also had several shaft options depending on your horse measurements. The seat in the aerocrown was already lower by quite a bit and I could get my feet on the floor and I am very short. Steven had a custom lowered bellcrown in his shop that his kids used and it had a cart that pulled behind it for two extra passengers. The lowered bellcrown seat was quite nice in appearance however my main objection to the bellcrown was the lack of back support. I know you are not supposed to use the back for support, but I was afraid one quick jump from my guy and I would spill over the back. Night and day comparison of the bellcrown or the aerocrown in my honest opinion. I also liked the easy entry wooden carts made by pequea, but decided to stay away from wood after my experience with my boy and the meadowbrook I had. I could have gotten my aerocrown seat lowered and could have gotten smaller wheels too, but I like how my cart pulls and rolls and turns. My boy tends to be chubby, he is shortlegged and out of shape most of the time since I don't get enough driving time these days. He still pulls it like it isn't there.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 10, 2013)

I didn't read this whole thread but I saw that a Silver Penny Farm was mentioned. I bought one of their road carts with wooden wheels and I LOVE it. I use it for most showing - especially ADS like below - and for teaching 4-Hers to drive because there is room for a second person on the seat..


----------



## rbrown (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree about the Minicrown seat. I was all set to order a Minicrown with a higher seat back, and then I found an almost new one near by so I ended up buying that and saving $500. The second time I used it, Kandy spooked at a dog that flew out of the bushes- she turned sharply and bolted. I dropped a rein but didn't feel myself sliding around or feeling insecure in the seat, which was surprising! I still feel way more secure in my Hyperbike, but it was good to know that a big spook wasn't going to get me unseated in the Minicrown. I think I'd feel more secure if I added something like the wedge seat that's available for the Smart Cart with the side flanges that hold you in (I don't know if I am allowed to link to the picture on the Pacific website, but a google search should bring it up).

I also agree about the weight issue. Maybe it's just because I'm used to driving my 30 lb Hyperbike, but the Minicrown does seem heavy. Supposedly mine is about 100 lbs but gosh it feels a lot heavier when I'm trying to pull it into the trailer!! My horses are 36.5" and 39" so they don't struggle with the Minicrown unless we're in deep footing or going up hills, but I personally think it'd be too much for the marathon section. I actually traded in my cute but heavy wooden road cart to get the Minicrown, and I don't regret that move, but I wouldn't have used my wooden cart for the marathon either due to weight. Two things I really prefer about my Minicrown are the extra leg room (I'm only 5'5" but my road cart was a few inches to small for me) and the ability to take off the shafts and seat for transporting the cart. Being able to adjust the shaft width and length is nice, too.

In retrospect, I would've ordered the Aerocrown if I knew I wasn't going to ever do a tandem (because the Aero is slightly lighter and I prefer the seat), but I did want the option to carry a passenger for if/when I ever get my tandem going.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 11, 2013)

when I originally got my aerocrown I was worried I would regret the single seat because I have kids and imagined giving them rides in the cart, but then realized that my driving boy wouldn't be able to easily pull two in a cart anyway since my kids weren't tiny, so the aerocrown turned out to be the cart choice that worked for me.

I wanted a hyperbike in the worst way, but I am not limber and my boy didn't have a good enough whoa for me to stand even briefly between him and the seat to mount the hyperbike and my boy will occasionally put in a buck. That said, on the bucking issue, the lower shafts of a aerocrown are cool for pulling but for the occasional buck they can get a leg over the shaft. I have a bucking strap now, ,my boy bucked and got a leg over and spazed. The good thing is that the aerocrown is so easy and fast to exit I was able to get to his head very quickly and he calmed down once I reassured him he wasn't going to "die". Lots of things to consider when picking a cart. Probably the most difficult horse item I have ever purchased as far as decision making, and now with my scarce time and other reasons for not driving I admit feeling a bit guilty having that high dollar cart sitting there doing nothing, but ... when I was driving frequently, it was well worth the money IMHO. hope this helps.


----------



## Jetiki (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a wooden road cart/meadowbrooke, it doesn't have the fenders or the rear entry. It weighs approximatly 100 lbs, My mare is 36" at the withers and stocky built and has NO trouble with me in the hills that we have here on the marathon. I do now have something else for that phase thats lighter and faster and she likes it more because she can go faster lol We compete at the prelim level. The pics here were taken at training level, but the best ones I have so you can see the cart. I have no idea who made it, but I have seen some that are almost identical that were said to be made by Pequea or something like that. It is heavy but its sturdy an has wonderful suspension. Photos courtesy of Hoofclix photography.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 16, 2013)

That cart Jetiki posted is very similar to the pequea cart (kind of like a stripped down meadowbrook) I was talking about in another post somewhere. I wanted one of these. Stripped down pequea carts are very reasonable in price. The first person that came to see my meadowbrook that I sold ended up going with a cart exactly like that one in the photo. She was very pleased with it and called me to tell me how reasonable the price was on the cart and how much she liked it. My meadowbrook I had also had a brake system which was extreem heavy and had fenders and rear entry and spares box and rein rail and whip holder. In other words, mine was the heavest it could possibly be. But freaking cute as the dickens and I still think about it.

Those pequea carts are awesome. I still have trouble with entry over the shaft and am rather uncoordinated in that respect but that cart pictured dips down right before the seat. very nice cart I can see why you like it. The only time I cussed my cart is when my boy threw in a minor buck and got a leg over the shaft. He didn't do any damage to my cart because I was able to exit quickly and get to his head. A big consideration is exit and entry when choosing a cart. I also have seen the wheels that look like bicycle wheels fold on a sharp turn, so for me it was only metal or wood. I love the look of wood, my favorite for looks, but really liked my metal wheels when I was cleaning my cart. Thanks for posting photos, love looking at folks driving and the different options.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

Of course we want to see your wooden cart, at least I do! I'm always looking at carts. Would love to see the modifications to the mini-crown that you had done.

I've had a couple modified - I did't like the metal shafts on my no-name ez entry cart so had new ones put on. Wish I'd had the seat re-sprung - may take it back to do that...



Sugar Baby said:


> I think I'm must be the one single person that regrets buying a minicrown.
> 
> Cons
> - I find it heavy
> ...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 20, 2013)

Bellcrown carts feel heavy to pull empty. Put a driver in the seat and they float.


----------



## Sugar Baby (Jul 22, 2013)

Paintpnylvr, I can't seem to post pics. Not sure why.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 22, 2013)

'Mom wrote,

I wanted a hyperbike badly but I am not limber and my boy does not have a steady stand or whoa all the time so.

The geezer in me totally understands the limberness issue. This is somewhat of a fixed given. The steady stand on the other hand is a training issue. The horse should stand no matter which rig it is put to. The 'Bike is just more sensitive to this command. This command should be "in the stable" before the animal is ever put to anything imo.

Miss Gwyneth wrote,

Unfortunately the Fox Lane carts would be too heavy for my guy, too bad as they are beautiful. I don' really like the look of the HyperBike, but thanks for the suggestions!

Desiring a lightweight cart is admirable and places the horse first in the equation. This is leading by serving the horse and it's welfare. However, the second sentence demotes the horse in favor of "looks". I have a hunch (backed by 19 years experience with the 'Bike) that if the horse had a choice in the matter it wouldn't care about "looks" at all. They DO have opinions and do make choices, if allowed to.

It all comes down to effective leadership starting in servant-hood. If we serve the horse first, the human constructs will be swept outa the way in favor of the best way for that individual horse.

As always, I am so grateful to those that give us a chance and really see what it is we are trying to do for the mini. Those that aren't sure, we encourage to just take a drive and see for yourself. If you let the horse decide the matter, I will look forward to speaking with you soon and serving, first your horse, and then you.

Some will chaff at these truths. Others will take the message forward and infect as many as possible, always prompting them to "Put the horse first in all things".

Whether you hate this or not, I AM grateful for your time,

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 22, 2013)

Agreed Carriage... major training issue on the whoa and you are totally right. I am going back to beginning on my boy and line driving and starting all over from ground up. Had my little wreck and agreed I need more training. Note my emphasis on the I need more training. My boy is awesome, it is me that messes up my boy and I am working on myself more, he tells me exactly what I need to do and I listen. My whoa was doing great and then my driving wasn't regular enough for my boy and we slipped in training and I take total responsibility for MY lack of steady whoa. By listening to my boy he has come quite far from a crabby grouchy in your face little stinker to a personable little in my pocket little guy that loves me to pieces. I refuse to put to my cart again until I get things worked out on the ground. Yep.

I think the hyperbike is super cute personally. I am getting more and more limber, working on it every day. . who knows ... still might be a future hyperbike person. Never hate what you say Bob, love your postings. I am a member of your hyperbike club even though I have a different cart.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Mom,

I had hoped that I had not come across to hard as that is certainly not my intent. Most often it is the human part of the equation that needs the work. Any dog trainer worth their salt will most likely tell you that 90% of their effort in training is for the human, not the dog. Because of our ability to introduce "things" and "mindsets" to a situation where they don't belong, we retard both the growth of our animal and ourselves.

As the leader, we must always asses both the situation and ourselves brutally. Doing this allows us to set things straight and start over if necessary. I always assume that I am the weak link and focus on doing things better. While there are a host of tidbits to be gleaned in traveling this topic, in the end, putting the horse first in all things will also put us in the horses head and allow us to see and feel them where they are and what they are communicating to us. When we do this consistently all the human constructs disappear and we become that effective servant to the horse and infective to those around us as to the better way. And THAT is always Superior Leadership.

Applaud you in your reset. You are doing the things just described. Outstanding.

Bb


----------

